# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa de Castelo do Bode

## F. Lázaro

Aquí podéis ver unas fotos aéreas de la presa portuguesa de Castelo do Bode, otra presaza portuguesa que tengo en el punto de mira...

http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogs...lo%20de%20Bode

----------

